#   ( ) >   >  :

## RA3CC

,                1941-1945 .          .   -8-       1942     -8-    ,   1944 , ..    .

    ,      -8-  -8-     -,   (Amtorg Trading),    100-  ,   -,      -44  2005-W.

  ,      -8-  -8-,   1941-1943 ,     . 

  -8-  -8-  -  ,      ,       .         ,    .         ,          ,     -30  8 -   .

 -8-  -8-,    ,    ,         2 (2--6  6 -  2--8  8 -).      1942 ,        :



 ,    ,          ,      40  ,      . , -          ,       :



         -8-  -8-,    :



     ,   -, ..     .      ,     :



        -44    . ,           --- 3  30 -:



, 30 -  8 -    -30 ---  ,    .  ,   ,   ,    , ..       3   1,5     ,   --42    -43.

    ---      ,    .      (  )   3 ,      .

      ---  -8,  2005-W,  -44 ---    " ",                  .

                  .     -  ,      .

              -108. ,            ,      .

   Google      ,   ,     -   .   -  ?..

----------


## RA3CC

.

----------

